

Privacy tools that frustrate spy agencies exploited by terrorists - hispanic
http://eedition2.baltimoresun.com/Olive/ODE/BaltimoreSun/LandingPage/LandingPage.aspx?href=VEJTLzIwMTUvMDYvMDc.&pageno=MTE.&entity=QXIwMTEwMg..&view=ZW50aXR5

======
skidoo
Propaganda, know thyself.

